# Schumacher ricoverato per trauma cranico. Incidente sugli sci



## admin (29 Dicembre 2013)

Michael Schumacher, 7 volte campione del mondo di Formula 1, ha subito un grave incidente mentre sciava in Francia, a Meribel. L'ex pilota è stato ricoverato in ospedale a causa di un trauma cranico. Indossava il casco. I soccorritori, intervenuti immediatamente sul luogo dell'incidente, hanno trovato Schumacher un pò scosso ma cosciente.

*Aggiornamento sulle condizioni:*

*E' arrivato in ospedale già in coma, gli sono stati fatti dei fori al cranio per far uscire il sangue in eccesso e allentare la pressione del cranio. C'è stata una sola operazione e non due. Lesioni cerebrali diffuse, è in coma farmacologico e tenuto in ipotermia per scongiurare nuove emorragie cerebrali. Il colpo è stato nella parte destra del cranio e senza casco non sarebbe arrivato in ospedale vivo. I medici non si vogliono sbilanciare sulle possibilità di sopravvivenza. Situazione molto critica.*


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2013)

*Grave trauma cranico, ma non sembra essere in pericolo di vita.*


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

daje schumi tieni duro


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

Forza Schumi!!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi è in condizione critiche e lotta tra la vita e la morte .........


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Sembra sia in condizioni gravissime


----------



## chicagousait (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nn ne sapevo niente ma ho letto che è in coma


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2013)

E il coma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Dio Mio...forza Schumi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Dicembre 2013)

Dal momento del ricovero è progressivamente peggiorato e adesso parlano di condizioni gravissime.
Non fare brutti scherzi,Schumi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Dicembre 2013)

ci son rimasto di mer.da...forza schumi! non mollare!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

mi è scesa una lacrimuccia...forza Campione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dal momento del ricovero è progressivamente peggiorato e adesso parlano di condizioni gravissime.
> Non fare brutti scherzi,Schumi...



ma mi spiegate comè possibile una cosa del genere? Prima non aveva perso conoscenza e ora coma...


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Michael Schumacher, 7 volte campione del mondo di Formula 1, ha subito un grave incidente mentre sciava in *Francia*, a Meribel. L'ex pilota è stato ricoverato in ospedale a causa di un trauma cranico. Indossava il casco. I soccorritori, intervenuti immediatamente sul luogo dell'incidente, hanno trovato Schumacher *un pò scosso ma cosciente*.



La malasanità francese non è roba da scherzare, hanno ammazzato pure il figlio di Depardieu.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ho brutte sensazioni, temo sia già morto (ci sono notizie un po' troppo confuse, sembrava fosse fuori pericolo, ora è in coma). Spero fortemente di sbagliarmi.
Non sono un grande appassionato di F1, ma se ho fatto parecchi anni a seguirla assiduamente devo dire solamente grazie a lui.
Non fare scherzi Schumi  Riprenditi!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Dicembre 2013)

non ha mai rischiato la vita con la formula 1 e adesso è quasi in punto di morte per una sciata ? non fare scherzi schumi. 

forza, non mollare.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Dicembre 2013)

forza michael!


----------



## Marilson (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ce la fa.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dai dai dai Schumi, lotta come sempre.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Forza Schumi


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2013)

*In mattinata,alle 11.00 ora italiana,sarà tenuta una conferenza stampa a Grenoble per fare chiarezza sulle condizioni di Schumacher.*

Buon segno?


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen



poi dicono che la sperimentazione su alcuni umani sarebbe sbagliata.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> poi dicono che la sperimentazione su alcuni umani sarebbe sbagliata.



Magari la dovrebbero fare su di te...Cosa ho detto di male?Ho solo espresso il mio parere..Non me ne frega e basta.Non gli auguro la morte!Intanto tu vai pure a Forum o da Barbara D'urso..Moralista.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Magari la dovrebbero fare su di te...Cosa ho detto di male?Ho solo espresso il mio parere..Non me ne frega e basta.Non gli auguro la morte!Intanto tu vai pure a Forum o da Barbara D'urso..Moralista.



qui si sta parlando di un uomo in fin di vita e tu la meni con la mercedes.
fai sul serio, sì?


----------



## Milo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



E te dormi la notte dopo che scrivi queste cose?

L'Italia intera sta PIANGENDO PER QUESTA LEGGENDA, non ti puoi permette di dire certe cose in questa situazione. Scusatea ma io la penso cosi


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



l'uomo conta prima di tutto, lo sportivo passa in secondo piano


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> qui si sta parlando di un uomo in fin di vita e tu la meni con la mercedes.
> fai sul serio, sì?



Il caso della Mercedes mi ha fatto semplicemente cadere tutta la stima che avevo per l'uomo che era Schumacher.
Capisci il concetto?Se non fosse andato alla Mercedes l'avrei ancora stimato come uomo e di conseguenza mi sarebbe importato ancora qualcosa di lui.Invece quel fatto ha cambiato tutto.
Scusate (per modo di dire ovviamente) se dico quello che penso e non piango per schumacher.
Di certo non gli auguro la morta,ma la cosa mi lascia indifferente.




Milo ha scritto:


> E te dormi la notte dopo che scrivi queste cose?
> 
> L'Italia intera sta PIANGENDO PER QUESTA LEGGENDA, non ti puoi permette di dire certe cose in questa situazione. Scusatea ma io la penso cosi




Non mi posso permettere di dire che a me non me ne frega una cippa di schumi?Ma ce la fai?
Solo perchè lo piange l'italia intera significa che lo devi piangere pure io?
Va bene milo fai una bella cosa: Torna nel gregge insieme alle tue amiche pecore.




Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'uomo conta prima di tutto, lo sportivo passa in secondo piano



Questo è poco ma sicuro,leggi la risposta che ho dato ad Everyone e capirai che a me è proprio caduto l'uomo e non lo sportivo.

E' cosi difficile da capire?
Ho solo detto che non mi importa di lui,mica ho detto che spero che muoia!
Quando andò alla Mercedes tutti a maledirlo,ora che sta male tutti amici..Insomma che ipocrisia questo mondo.
E lo ribadisco ancora non ho detto nulla di scandaloso.
Se un giorno stesse male Justin bieber credo che il 90% di voi direbbe "Eh va bè chissene frega" per me è la stessa identica cosa per Schumi,è cosi difficile da capire?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



Cioè uno sta morendo e si pensa alla Mercedes?! Ma chi se ne frega?! Come se fosse un reato poi.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè uno sta morendo e si pensa alla Mercedes?! Ma chi se ne frega?! Come se fosse un reato poi.



ANCORA!Certo che avete sfracassato le p...e!
Ho già ampiamente spiegato per quale motivo ho tirato fuori la Mercedes e tu mi citi ancora quel commento?
Ho capito che è mattina presto,però insomma...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ANCORA!Certo che avete sfracassato le p...e!
> Ho già ampiamente spiegato per quale motivo ho tirato fuori la Mercedes e tu mi citi ancora quel commento?
> Ho capito che è mattina presto,però insomma...



Hai detto una cattiveria gratuita e tutti l'avrebbero capita anche se fossero state le 10 di mattina.

Detto questo, forza Schumi!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



vergognati schifoso!!!


Forza shumi!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ANCORA!Certo che avete sfracassato le p...e!
> Ho già ampiamente spiegato per quale motivo ho tirato fuori la Mercedes e tu mi citi ancora quel commento?
> Ho capito che è mattina presto,però insomma...



L'utente shevchenko si trova in gravi condizioni? Non me ne frega niente, non gli perdonerò mai le parole dette su Schumacher, non gli auguro certo la morte, ma se succede amen.

Brutto vero? Sono le parole usate da te.

Spero ti renderai conto di quanto siano inutili ed infantili, piuttosto era meglio non commentare, facevi una figura migliore.


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dai Dai Dai Dai


----------



## chicagousait (30 Dicembre 2013)

> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.


Ma cosa stai dicendo?!?!?!?


----------



## Milo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko invece di chiederlo a me, ma ce la fai a capire la gravità della situazione? se non ti frega una cippa non scrivere e seguire questo post, grazie!!

*Alle 11 nuovo bollettino.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



Su questo forum si deve fare un po di pulizia; seconda uscita assurda di giornata; l'altra la potete leggere sul post del terremoto. Vergognati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dai raga non litighiamo  Non mollare schumi forza


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



Te non ce la fai. Altri post del genere e pure per te il ban di un mese. Il rispetto per un uomo, prima che per uno sportivo, prima di tutto.


E vediamo di abbassare i toni tutti quanti, se no sono costretto a chiudere il topic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2013)

Le condizioni restano molto gravi, non sono previsti altri interventi al momento


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Il bollettino medico è sconfortante =/ parlano di lesioni celebrali diffuse.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hai detto una cattiveria gratuita e tutti l'avrebbero capita anche se fossero state le 10 di mattina.
> 
> Detto questo, forza Schumi!



Lo ribadisco a me non me ne frega niente di Schumacher.


Underhill84 ha scritto:


> vergognati schifoso!!!
> 
> 
> Forza shumi!!



Ma vergognati!Impara a rispettare il pensiero degli altri gnorri.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'utente shevchenko si trova in gravi condizioni? Non me ne frega niente, non gli perdonerò mai le parole dette su Schumacher, non gli auguro certo la morte, ma se succede amen.
> 
> Brutto vero? Sono le parole usate da te.
> 
> Spero ti renderai conto di quanto siano inutili ed infantili, piuttosto era meglio non commentare, facevi una figura migliore.



Brutto?Ma anche no.E' un ragionamento che puoi fare senza alcun problema.Perchè mai te ne dovrebbe fregar qualcosa di me?Nemmeno mi conosci.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Su questo forum si deve fare un po di pulizia; seconda uscita assurda di giornata; l'altra la potete leggere sul post del terremoto. Vergognati.



Pensa per te che ogni post che fai è un insulto verso balotelli,el shaarawy o allegri..Tra un pò tiri in ballo allegri pure in una discussione che riguarda la fi.a e stai a parlare.




Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Te non ce la fai. Altri post del genere e pure per te il ban di un mese. Il rispetto per un uomo, prima che per uno sportivo, prima di tutto.
> 
> 
> E vediamo di abbassare i toni tutti quanti, se no sono costretto a chiudere il topic.



A perchè ce la fai tu?Ho solo detto che a me non me ne frega nulla di Schumacher e ribadisco il concetto.Ti da fastidio?Fatti tuoi.

Siete dei moralisti del cavolo e basta.Nemmeno lo conoscevo Schumacher e devo star qua a piangere solo perché le pecore fanno cosi.beeeee beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee beeeeeeee tornate nel recinto dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il bollettino medico è sconfortante =/ parlano di lesioni celebrali diffuse.



Mi dispiace un casino per Schumi.
[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] hai detto la tua e dato che non t'interessa direi che sia ora di smetterla. Non commentare, dato che ti passa per il cavolo l'accaduto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

La situazione è purtroppo gravissima.


----------



## Marilson (30 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla...Non mi sono ancora dimenticato il suo tradimento!!Quando passò alla Mercedes..Quella sp0rca non me la scordo..Per il resto non gli auguri di certo di morire,ma se capita amen.



non ti fai schifo almeno un po'?


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace un casino per Schumi.
> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] hai detto la tua e dato che non t'interessa direi che sia ora di smetterla. Non commentare, dato che ti passa per il cavolo l'accaduto.



Infatti la mia idea era quella di fare solo un commento,ma te e i tuoi amichetti di merenda mi avete attaccato e io ho semplicemente risposto.



Marilson ha scritto:


> non ti fai schifo almeno un po'?



Ahaha ma guardati allo specchio prima di parlare.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La situazione è purtroppo gravissima.



Quando si parla di lesioni cerebrali diffuse, credo che la situazione non possa che essere grave. Secondo me, parlando da ignorante, le speranze sono poche. Vediamo un po'.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di lesioni cerebrali diffuse, credo che la situazione non possa che essere grave. Secondo me, parlando da ignorante, le speranze sono poche. Vediamo un po'.



Eh si, i medici mi sono sembrati piuttosto pessimisti. Comunque sperare non costa nulla.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], vedo che non vuoi capire. Un mesetto in freezer dovrebbe fare bene.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Avviso per tutti: torniamo a parlare dell'accaduto serenamente. I troll lasciamoli perdere!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brutte brutte espressioni di tutti gli attori in ballo ... La vedo brutta ..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], vedo che non vuoi capire. Un mesetto in freezer dovrebbe fare bene.



ma anche a vita Kurt 

sono le 11:39 non ci doveva essere la conferenza alle 11?


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Brutte brutte espressioni di tutti gli attori in ballo ... La vedo brutta ..



Già. Vista la conferenza in diretta, avevano tutti delle brutte espressioni.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma anche a vita Kurt
> 
> sono le 11:39 non ci doveva essere la conferenza alle 11?



C'è già stata. Lesione cerebrali diffuse, medici che non si sbilanciano sulle possibilità di sopravvivenza. Situazione molto grave, come detto da [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] facce dei medici molto cupe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma anche a vita Kurt
> 
> sono le 11:39 non ci doveva essere la conferenza alle 11?



C'è stata, i medici hanno comunicato che le condizioni sono ancora molto gravi, Schumi ha riportato varie lesioni cerebrali ora è in coma farmacologico ed in ipotermia indotta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

mo me bannate a me che tiro un vaf tremendo...forza Schumi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma mi spiegate comè possibile una cosa del genere? Prima non aveva perso conoscenza e ora coma...



nessuno mi sa rispondere quì?


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Primo post aggiornato.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nessuno mi sa rispondere quì?



Perché prima le notizie non erano chiare. E' arrivato in ospedale già privo di sensi a quanto pare.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' arrivato in ospedale già in coma, gli sono stati fatti dei fori al cranio per far uscire il sangue in eccesso e allentare la pressione del cranio. C'è stata una sola operazione e non due. Lesioni cerebrali diffuse, è in coma farmacologico e tenuto in ipotermia per scongiurare nuove emorragie cerebrali. Il colpo è stato nella parte destra del cranio e senza casco non sarebbe arrivato in ospedale vivo. I medici non si vogliono sbilanciare sulle possibilità di sopravvivenza. Situazione molto critica.*


.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ho bruttissime sensazioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Si salva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nessuno mi sa rispondere quì?



E' evidente che le prime notizie si siano rivelate false o quantomeno parzialmente errate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

ah...grazie


----------



## chicagousait (30 Dicembre 2013)

Boh io la vedo dura... 
Resta il fatto che è ancora vivo solo perchè indossava il casco. Fosse stato senza ci sarebbe rimasto contro quel masso


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Io se ho seguito la formula 1 era da piccolo e tifavo solo per Schumi. Leggendo le notizie sono anch'io pessimista, però spero per lui che si riprenderà. Stiamo parlando di un uomo di 44 anni, poverino.


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2013)

in questi casi i medici sono tenuti a non dare false speranze, è normale che non si sbilancino


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> in questi casi i medici sono tenuti a non dare false speranze, è normale che non si sbilancino



lo penso anche io.

io credo in lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> lo penso anche io.
> 
> io credo in lui.



ora io sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma come fa a riprendersi ora dal Coma?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora io sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma come fa a riprendersi ora dal Coma?



bhè non chiederlo a me,sono peggio di te scientificamente parlando.

Credo solo nella sua forza di volontà


----------



## James Watson (30 Dicembre 2013)

Sono sotto shock da ieri e non ho parole, forza Michael, non mollare ****.o!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora io sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, ma come fa a riprendersi ora dal Coma?



E' in coma farmacologico.
Continuo ad essere pessimista purtroppo.
Dai Schumi, non mollare!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' in coma farmacologico.
> Continuo ad essere pessimista purtroppo.
> Dai Schumi, non mollare!



quindi ora dipende solo da lui...anzi neanche da lui credo...ma alla fortuna


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Al tg hanno detto che dovrà stare parecchi giorni in coma..


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo...


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al tg hanno detto che dovrà stare parecchi giorni in coma..



Sì ma è un coma indotto per evitare peggioramenti, bisogna aspettare per vedere come reagirà.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

io credo che se hanno fatto le piste da sci apposta un motivo ci sia...si ostinano a fare i fuori pista? questi sono i risultati


----------



## Gekyn (30 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io credo che se hanno fatto le piste da sci apposta un motivo ci sia...si ostinano a fare i fuori pista? questi sono i risultati



credo che non fosse un fuori pista


----------



## smallball (30 Dicembre 2013)

in bocca al lupo Schumi non mollare


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2013)

schumi non mollare.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> credo che non fosse un fuori pista



All'inizio sembrava di si, oggi ho letto che pare sia successo all'incrocio tra due piste.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembrava di si, oggi ho letto che pare sia successo all'incrocio tra due piste.



all inizio han detto sicuro fuori pista anche perchè io nn ho mai sciato e quindi lo chiedo a voi:
è possibile la presenza di rocce sulle piste da sci?


----------



## Sesfips (30 Dicembre 2013)

Immagine della gazzetta.
Una cosa pazzesca. Non ho mai visto una pista da sci con tutte quelle rocce in mezzo. Ma mettere delle protezioni no?
Il rischio di farsi male è altissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Immagine della gazzetta.
> Una cosa pazzesca. Non ho mai visto una pista da sci con tutte quelle rocce in mezzo. Ma mettere delle protezioni no?
> Il rischio di farsi male è altissimo.



che rabbia...il mio Schumi


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> All'inizio sembrava di si, oggi ho letto che pare sia successo all'incrocio tra due piste.



Era abbastanza prevedibile, uno col figlio non è così scemo da andare fuori pista.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Era abbastanza prevedibile, uno col figlio non è così scemo da andare fuori pista.



ne è morto uno ieri ( 15anni ) che era fuori pista con il moroso della sorella (25 anni) ...
purtroppo persone che non ci pensano molto alla vita ci sono


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ne è morto uno ieri ( 15anni ) che era fuori pista con il moroso della sorella (25 anni) ...
> purtroppo persone che non ci pensano molto alla vita ci sono



Ho visto, ne sono morti un sacco sulle piste nell'ultima settimana.

Ma oggi parlavano di Schumi manco fosse un incosciente, amante del pericolo (cit.)


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Immagine della gazzetta.
> Una cosa pazzesca. Non ho mai visto una pista da sci con tutte quelle rocce in mezzo. Ma mettere delle protezioni no?
> Il rischio di farsi male è altissimo.



Infatti non stava sciando in pista ma... FUORI pista


----------



## Sesfips (30 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Infatti non stava sciando in pista ma... FUORI pista



Il rischio di cadere sulla pista e POI andare contro le rocce, è lo stesso altissimo.
Minimo, ma minimo, dovevano mettere delle protezioni.
Quello non è un fuori pista, poichè proprio a causa delle rocce la pista non è stata battuta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Domani alle 12 ci sarà un nuovo bollettino medico.*


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Immagine della gazzetta.
> Una cosa pazzesca. Non ho mai visto una pista da sci con tutte quelle rocce in mezzo. Ma mettere delle protezioni no?
> Il rischio di farsi male è altissimo.



Ma qui è fuori pista o meno??? Perchè se non lo fosse, penso sia gravissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2013)

* Schumi in leggero miglioramento, ieri sera altro intervento.
*


dai schumiii


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma qui è fuori pista o meno??? Perchè se non lo fosse, penso sia gravissimo.



Non è pista, è un tratto non battuto proprio perchè è pieno di rocce. A vederla così la segnaletica non c'è e questo potrebbe creare al comprensorio delle grane. E' anche vero che sulle piste di altri comprensori è pieno di questi tratti, senza contare gli alberi a lato pista. Fatalità ragazzi, in certe situazioni c'è poco da fare..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;364427 ha scritto:


> * Schumi in leggero miglioramento, ieri sera altro intervento.
> *
> 
> 
> dai schumiii



aspetto per esultare


----------



## Sesfips (31 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma qui è fuori pista o meno??? Perchè se non lo fosse, penso sia gravissimo.



Diciamo che è fuori pista perchè la neve non è battuta.
Sta di fatto che è gravissimo non aver messo delle protezioni o dei cartelli di avvertimento. Almeno, da questa foto non se ne vedono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

Auguri Schumi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

E' fuori pericolo?


----------



## Marilson (3 Gennaio 2014)

purtroppo ancora no


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Gennaio 2014)

A me ad esempio come persona non mi è mai stato simpatico, ma non posso che tifare per lui in questa battaglia. Forza Michael!


----------



## O Animal (7 Gennaio 2014)

Leggeri segnali di miglioramento ma non è ancora chiaro se sia fuori pericolo... Che botta ha preso poveretto...


----------

